# the online buyers guide:



## [email protected]

ok me still being relatively new to indoor growing and buying stuff over the internet i thought it might be beneficial for an online guide for makeing an informed deccission about who, where, and what your buying and buying from. kind of like the seed bank reviews only online store review i guess. i know their is a thread similar in the indoor growing thread but hick and i had a discussion on it being mainly for local grow stores, so i decided to think one up for all of us who have to take a 3 hour drive to go get a new hps bulb, and to help insure your makeing the right decision on who your buying your new hps and ballast, ferts, etc from. well i just thought this will help out some newer indoor, or outdoor growers looking to buy their first indoor setup, or ferts, or whatever. 
Also if you see someone had already reviewed the online store you ordered from do a second review to let everyone know how your shopping, customer service, shipping etc went.


So use one of the below rateing guides or make your own up its all good.


----------



## [email protected]

Name of Shop:HTG supply

Type of Shop: walk in or online, advandced growing equipment.

City, State/Province, Country:
High Tech Garden Supply
20232 Rt. 19
Unit 6
Cranberry Twp, Pa 16066
(724)-473-1113

High Tech Garden Supply
Minton Center Plaza
2975 W. New Haven Avenue
Melbourne, FL 32904
(321)821-0853


Phone or Website (hxxp): http://xxx.htgsupply.com/StorePage.asp replace the xxx with www

Please rate this shop - *4.5*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive 
*5*

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
*5*
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable 
Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
*5*
Shipping: (5) Speedy shipping (4) Fast Shipping (3) Average shipping (2) Slow Shipping (1) slower then a turtle shipping
*4*

Personal Review or Comments:
great shop they got my buisness for now on, other then my soil ill take the 2 hour drive, and they only have ground shipping, no faster shipping options, but they ship out day of purchase or day after everytime ive gone through them.


----------



## andy52

i ordered all my high end gear from http://xxx.cheaphydroponics.com.  they have been good to me.fast service and i talked to them on the phone to get some technical advice.they are located in ohio,i think.but the only place i will order my larger purchases.cheap prices and good equipment.checkem out.


----------



## ugmjfarmer

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Name of Shop:HTG supply
> 
> Type of Shop: walk in or online, advandced growing equipment.
> 
> City, State/Province, Country:
> High Tech Garden Supply
> 20232 Rt. 19
> Unit 6
> Cranberry Twp, Pa 16066
> (724)-473-1113
> 
> High Tech Garden Supply
> Minton Center Plaza
> 2975 W. New Haven Avenue
> Melbourne, FL 32904
> (321)821-0853
> 
> 
> Phone or Website (hxxp): http://xxx.htgsupply.com/StorePage.asp replace the xxx with www



Please rate this shop - *4.5*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive 
*5*

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
*4*
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable 
Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
*5*
Shipping: (5) Speedy shipping (4) Fast Shipping (3) Average shipping (2) Slow Shipping (1) slower then a turtle shipping
*4*

Personal Review or Comments:

I use HTG for stuff where I can sacrifice my quality a little, such as veg lights and vent fans. Growbright is their main brand, which seems to be repackaged gear that you would normally get. Its decent quality stuff. I am a little miffed that they do not offer a better selection of hydroponics, but they have a great selection of nutrients and most grow medias. Quick shipping because they are closer to here from there. Lots of plusses, very few cons other than gear quality.


----------



## ugmjfarmer

Name of Shop:Cheap Hydroponics

City, State/Province, Country:
Cheap Hydroponics
             18514 Mohawk Ave.
            Cleveland, OH 44119

Phone:1-877-476-9243 

Website (hxxp):hxxp://www.cheaphydroponics.com



Please rate this shop - *5*

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive 
*5*

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
*5*
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable 
Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
*5*
Shipping: (5) Speedy shipping (4) Fast Shipping (3) Average shipping (2) Slow Shipping (1) slower then a turtle shipping
*5*

Personal Review or Comments:
WOW! From order to door in 2 days using the cheapest shipping option. Their prices and selection of grow lights perked my interest, and saving $40 on a lumatek ballast over the competition sold me. Great selection, quick response from customer service pre and post order. Great shipping and they package WELL! No cons, great shop!


----------



## ugmjfarmer

Name of Shop: Discount Hydroponics

City, State/Province, Country:
Discount Hydroponics
4745 Hiers Ave.
Riverside, CA 92505

(951) 689-4575
(877) 476-9487 Toll Free
(951) 343-3087 Fax

Website (hxxp):hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com



Please rate this shop - 5

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive
5

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
5
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable
Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
5
Shipping: (5) Speedy shipping (4) Fast Shipping (3) Average shipping (2) Slow Shipping (1) slower then a turtle shipping
5

Personal Review or Comments:
Super easy to use website makes finding what you need easy. They offer an impressive selection of all hydroponic gear. I especially like their selection of nutrients and growing media. I ordered a grow light from them and they forgot the bulb. They overnighted a bulb free of charge after i made a 2 minute long phone call. Great shop and the people there do care about your security and helping you along.

Another perfect 5.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

*Please use this rating guide:*

[/b]*Name of Shop:* stealthhydroponics

*Type of Shop: eveything u would everneed shop*


*Phone or Website (hxxp):hXXp://www.stealthhydroponics.com/

Please rate this shop -

Prices: (3) Reasonable 

Selection: 5Excellent Service 

Quality of Service:  (4) Good Service Service

(Shipping: (5) Speedy shipping*


----------



## BUDISGUD

Aquaculture in the UK
excellent service and technical advice on all grows

WEBSITE : hxxp://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/

Prices:  (3) reasonable


----------



## WeedHopper

The owner is super helpfull and very cool. But do not talk MJ!!!Florida is not a MMJ state if ya know what I mean. 

3-D Hydroponics&Organics
7139 U.S. Hwy. 19
New Port Richey,FL,34652
727-847-3491
hXXp://www.3-DHydroponics.com


----------



## joseaf

I found Gold Coast Hydroponics a good place to shop.  The online store prices are very good.  The local stores will not match the online prices.
hXXp://goldcoasthydro.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/index.html


----------



## gsxr1000

I am new to this site but hoped to warn you all about the dangers of buying grow products online, especially the high end grow bulbs and big cloners. 

I know for a fact the the police monitor these sites and track large orders back to your house.  If you place multiple orders from different plant sites this will also trigger automatic notifications from most banks to the proper authorities. Even if you go to the stores in your area and pay with your credit cards there is a big risk in having some new friends parked down the street from your house from time to time watching for suspicious activity. 

The best and safest way to buy all your grow products it to go to the store and pay in cash. Have a friend that its not easily linked to you buy it online for you and pay them cash, making sure to pick it up from their place in the wee hours of the morning or really late at night in another friends car. Have a few friends buy a few items for you at a time and have other people pick it up and drop it off. 

I know these things because.
1) one of my friends is a cop and knows I grow, he has given me a heads-up when i was in a few bad situations.
2) other friends of mine have been busted by doing the same thing your about to do, and all they needed for the warent was his billing information and credit card receipts. He told me first hand that those items were the very first things he was questioned about.
3) even if you take every precaution when buying online it can always be tracked back to you some how. one dumb friend that doesn't know their rights is all it takes to get you busted.

So if you want to stay out of jail don't order online. I don't care if your friends have or do on a daily basis, they might just think he's to small to worry about, but they are watching him. I your friends tell you its safe and say i'm full of **** have them order your **** and pay them cash. Or you can suck it up and pay for the 3 hours of gas to drive to the store and buy it with cash. Its the only truly fail safe to insure your not gonna be bubba's new pin cushion. Don't trust your friends I barely trust my family.


----------



## Newbud

gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> I am new to this site but hoped to warn you all about the dangers of buying grow products online, especially the high end grow bulbs and big cloners.
> 
> I know for a fact the the police monitor these sites and track large orders back to your house. If you place multiple orders from different plant sites this will also trigger automatic notifications from most banks to the proper authorities. Even if you go to the stores in your area and pay with your credit cards there is a big risk in having some new friends parked down the street from your house from time to time watching for suspicious activity.
> 
> The best and safest way to buy all your grow products it to go to the store and pay in cash. Have a friend that its not easily linked to you buy it online for you and pay them cash, making sure to pick it up from their place in the wee hours of the morning or really late at night in another friends car. Have a few friends buy a few items for you at a time and have other people pick it up and drop it off.
> 
> I know these things because.
> 1) one of my friends is a cop and knows I grow, he has given me a heads-up when i was in a few bad situations.
> 2) other friends of mine have been busted by doing the same thing your about to do, and all they needed for the warent was his billing information and credit card receipts. He told me first hand that those items were the very first things he was questioned about.
> 3) even if you take every precaution when buying online it can always be tracked back to you some how. one dumb friend that doesn't know their rights is all it takes to get you busted.
> 
> So if you want to stay out of jail don't order online. I don't care if your friends have or do on a daily basis, they might just think he's to small to worry about, but they are watching him. I your friends tell you its safe and say i'm full of **** have them order your **** and pay them cash. Or you can suck it up and pay for the 3 hours of gas to drive to the store and buy it with cash. Its the only truly fail safe to insure your not gonna be bubba's new pin cushion. Don't trust your friends I barely trust my family.


 
Well unlike gsxr i dont personally know anyone who got busted for doin it but i would agree with his post.
It worries/worried me joining here, although from the research i done they only seem to be able to trace what area i in not my actual adress, there no way i'd buy of internet, not off my own card or to my own address anyway, no way.
Cash only and in the shop, i doubt very much they have police watching all grow stores every day taking note of who goes in lol.


----------



## uk420maan

cheers for the thumbs up gixxer mate on another note you seen the people who frequent grow stores parking their mitsubishi evo 8's or subaru imprezza's outside going into shop coming out with armfuls of stuff driving away offa some industrial estate with only 1-2 ways to get in or out.

now thats what i call risky all the dibble have to do is one pnc your car to find address or just plain ole fashioned way and follow you home.

not for me i much prefer to order online via someone elses credit card and give them the cash have stuff delivered to their address under plain packaging and collect at my pleasure...
sorted gixxer ps is my avatar your mate by any chance.lol

uk420maan


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

gsxr1000 said:
			
		

> one of my friends is a cop and knows I grow


 


> Don't trust your friends I barely trust my family.


 

Uhhhhh, okay. Well, uhhhh, I have nothing uhhh to say here.....


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

Sorry, but I doubt the cops and FBI monitor these sites.  There are literally hundreds of them with literally thousands of posters.  There are people placing literally THOUSANDS of orders online for hydroponic equipment on a DAILY basis!  My country can't even find one 6'6 terrorist on dialysis, manage to get water to the superdome for 5 days after katrina, or find what was supposed to be literally thousands of pounds of weapons of mass destruction, but SOMEHOW they are going to monitor every single online order that might related to growing marijuana???????????????
IF THEY ARE, THEY HAVE SOME MESSED UP PRIORITIES.....
Think about it man, unless you ordering like tens of thousands of dollars worth of equipment and seeds, you are but another blip on the radar, one of literally THOUSANDS buying equipment online.  Maybe your brother is a cop, but I don't believe for one second that the FBI and police have nothing better to do, or the manpower to police the internet.

Also, I know everyone is very high on HTGsupply (no pun intended), but I found them to be a little rough.  It took them 10 business days to ship my order, and then when I received my two cool tubes and ballasts one of the cooltubes did not work.  Then when I tried to call I had to call about 20 times before someone answered because they have no answering service.  Then when I explained the problem they wanted to just send me a new socket and wiring to change out on the cooltube...That's not good business.  You don't tell someone who just bought a product from you that doesn't work you will send him the pieces needed to fix it, you send him a new one (which they eventually did).  The people were very nice and I am sure this stuff happens, I still ended up satisfied with the products.  But there are places cheaper and I have no particular reason to buy from them again.


----------



## Shockeclipse

I completely agree with you.  I have thw feeling you would be MORE likely to be busted by going into a store, having your plates ran, or followed than by ordering online.  First off, it is not a crime to buy the things you need to vrow mj.  It only becomes a crime when you DO grow it.  If the police needed to get ahold of cc info they would have to go through the trouble to subpeona ( sp?) the credit company and get the info and then get a warrent based on that.  Now I could see someone buying $20k worth of gear in one stop online, maybe getting busted.  But not one guy, buying a thousand dollars worth of gear even.  I dont know about most of you but the local law enforcement is suffering due to the economy as well.  They dont have the time Or inclination for these types of operations or the monitoring equipment that would be involved.  Just my .02

And I am close enough to be able to deal with the store that run s cheaphydroponics.com and they are great to deal with, any questions emailed to them will be very promptly answered and they know what they are talking abou if you have any questions.  I cannot attest to ordering online but I know in person they are great to deal with.


----------



## dman1234

any canadians out there know any places to order from in canada, just so my stuff doesnt have to clear customs


----------



## gsxr1000

It's not the police monitoring the orders. Its the post offices and fedex reporting the orders to the police and then the watch the adress and you sign for it.


----------



## Eazy A

Man, its nice being a MMJ patient.. I can buy grow smoke... and i dont have to worry about the bacon burning up the kitchen..   


*DING* ...medication time.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN

ebay has some killer prices for everything I picked up a 400W MH/HPS digital Ballast, reflector, HPS bulb, MH bulb, and free hangers for 150 bucks shipped.


----------



## Cowboy

Here is a place you want to avoid, Stealth Hydo. First off their prices are way to hi, what they send is not what you ordered and most times won't work. When something doesn't work you have to ship it back at your cost and if it happens to be a ballast, Lots of cash. I was also charged for things I did not order and had to spend way to much time on the phone to get it straightened out.

They do not make a scale low enough for how I rate them. Just remembered that in Vietnam if you where bad we called you a number 10.

Save your money and do DIY, you learn more and it is cheaper.


----------



## matt612346

it's nice living in cali in a county that lets you legally grow up to 30 plants


----------



## the_baked_caveman

Does anyone know of any good sites which are UK based or deliver to the UK relatively cheap?


----------



## tbomun

Name of Shop:AtlantisHydroponics
Type of Shop: walk in or online, advanced growing equipment.



Phone or Website (hxxp): hxxp://xxx.atlantishydroponics.com replace the xxx with www

Please rate this shop - 4.5

Prices: (5) Excellent Prices (4) Good Prices (3) Reasonable Prices (2) Somewhat Expensive (1) Expensive
4

Selection: (5) Excellent Selection (4) Good Selection (3) Decent Selection (2) Small Selection (1) Poor Selection
4
Quality of Service: (5) Excellent Service (4) Good Service (3) Reasonable
Service (2) Lacking in Service (1) Poor Service
5
Shipping: (5) Speedy shipping (4) Fast Shipping (3) Average shipping (2) Slow Shipping (1) slower then a turtle shipping
5

These guys ship FAST! small order to big heavy orders, they are shipped fast.  Call them up and a real person answers phone. Have used them several times now, and will continue to do so.  I have no affiliation just a happy customer.


----------



## Droopy Dog

Here is a VERY good place to order, most things below retail, a lot of free shipping and so far everything I've ordered out of the Sunlight Supply catalog.

He does a lot of eBay, but will also do direct orders.  Just give the Sunlight Supply catalog item # and he will do an invoice.

On eBay ...  Machiela's Orchids
Direct ... [email protected]  His name is Todd Machiela

Everything I have ordered was well below cost and was only charged for shipping for 1 item that I had forgot to add to a larger order.  Everything shipped within 2 days and usually the next day.

This guy is a real pleasure to deal with, well worth checking out.

DD


----------



## TheHerbApprentice

Hey guy's sorry to leave a post on this so late after the last one but do any of you know of any good UK based stores that serve the same purpose selling everything a first time grower would need?


One Love


----------



## johnp

you can also try thelashop.com good for lights and vents


----------



## thomjarl

Need to see more of these shops! Too bad this thread died out..


----------



## Locked

thomjarl said:
			
		

> Need to see more of these shops! Too bad this thread died out..



Have you tried HTGsupply.com? Good peeps.


----------



## thomjarl

Tried hxxp//www.webhydro.com out, best customer service ever.
They screwed up my order, but made up for it by sending it out express and added samples of nutri+ and pens for free


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

I went with a couple outlets from Ohio:

- the already-mentioned cheaphydroponics.com was very good.  They have PlantMax bulbs, which are spectrum adjusted and MUCH cheaper than hortilux, etc.

 - the other is plantlightinghydroponics.com.  Be sure to check them out.  They have VERY good prices and next-day shipping.  I'm getting most of my stuff from them.


----------



## meanjoegreendelivery

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Here is a place you want to avoid, Stealth Hydo. First off their prices are way to hi, what they send is not what you ordered and most times won't work. When something doesn't work you have to ship it back at your cost and if it happens to be a ballast, Lots of cash. I was also charged for things I did not order and had to spend way to much time on the phone to get it straightened out.
> 
> They do not make a scale low enough for how I rate them. Just remembered that in Vietnam if you where bad we called you a number 10.
> 
> Save your money and do DIY, you learn more and it is cheaper.




I agree with Cowboy on avoiding Stealth Hydro.  They suck plain and simple.  If anything they will teach you what a rip off is all about.  My second and third time around I went thru Rasa Hydroponics which is in San Jose, California.  They had great prices, great customer service and gave 10% off orders over $250.  
hXXp://www.rasahydroponics.com/


----------



## DankHobbyist

If you don't think your being watched on this forum your crazy.  Everything is watched.  They originally have a system that cross references your electric bill to your posts or something like that.  I do not believe your likely to get in trouble from it though.  The USA listens to 30 billion calls a month.  All online communications are watches also.


----------



## R1ch

I'd like some advice on what kind of marijuana I should start growing? Which strains of marijuana are suitable for beginners?


----------

